# YATT: Yet another Tripod Thread



## Drizzt321 (Dec 19, 2012)

So, I've randomly come into $250 AMEX gift card I could use on my regular, random expenses...or I could blow it on something I actually probably really should get since I do want to try out some timelapse, long exposure, basic macro, so I thought Tripod! Now, I understand $250 is probably about the minimum for a good set of legs, and then I need a head, but I'm fine going up to $350-400 total. So, what do you recommend? Right now I have 5d3, and the heaviest lens I've got is probably the 24-105 or 135L. I am planning on getting the Tamron 24-70 and Canon 70-200L 2.8 IS v2 eventually. 

So, something reasonably lightweight so I can take it with me on hikes (doesn't need to be ultra-light, I can handle some extra weight for a few miles), but is pretty stable and can take the 20-700 and my 5d3 and be pretty stable. And of course a fairly nice head. Doesn't have to be really fancy, but something dependable and would work well for my current use cases.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 19, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/A3064-Benro-C2692TB1-Transformer-Travel-Angel-Carbon-Fiber-Tripod-Kit-/380387989127?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item5890e41687

I have this and I also have the aluminium version which is a little heavier they are great can be converted to monopod if needed and basically do everything
extremely good value for money tripods they come with a nice padded baga nd fold down to a nice compact size


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 19, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/A3064-Benro-C2692TB1-Transformer-Travel-Angel-Carbon-Fiber-Tripod-Kit-/380387989127?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item5890e41687
> 
> I have this and I also have the aluminium version which is a little heavier they are great can be converted to monopod if needed and basically do everything
> extremely good value for money tripods they come with a nice padded baga nd fold down to a nice compact size



Perhaps I needed to say, I'm in the US, and prefer to order from someplace like B&H or Adorama, although I'll consider other places if you've had a reliable time with them.

I can't seem to quite find the exact match for the model number on B&H, is that an AU/International specific product number? The nearest I can find is the C2691TB1 which is about $200 more expensive. However, I do see it on Ebay for quite a bit cheaper, but I'm not sure which seller is best (haven't picked through them all), or if there's one specific package that's worth spending a few dollars more to get a few extra things thrown in.


----------



## picturesbyme (Dec 19, 2012)

Have you read these: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=10444.msg187496#msg187496 ?


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 19, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/A3064-Benro-C2692TB1-Transformer-Travel-Angel-Carbon-Fiber-Tripod-Kit-/380387989127?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item5890e41687
> ...



they should ship to the US since it says they ship world wide T dimension are one of the reliable hong kong ebay sellers


----------



## notapro (Dec 19, 2012)

You might consider this tripod. Aluminum model, much cheaper than its $665 carbon counterpart:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/655225-REG/Induro_472_413_Alloy_8M_AT413_Tripod.html

http://www.indurogear.com/products_details_AT413.html#5


----------

